# Should he be banned from school because of his hair?



## Aprill (Aug 3, 2008)

&lt;--------His hair

His story

Should he really be banned from school for this?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 3, 2008)

That's prejudice IMHO... I've NEVER attended a school that said boys couldn't have long hair. That's so messed up.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 3, 2008)

Nope.

I would compare asking him to cut his hair with asking an Apostolic woman to cut her hair or to wear pants. Any school that refused my child to dress in a manner that was part of his/her religion or ancestry would not have my child as a student.

Does anyone else find it odd that a school district has a hair code? It took years before they started enforcing the dress code here and it's pretty simple.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 3, 2008)

He should be allowed to attend with his long hair.


----------



## Karen CD FL (Aug 3, 2008)

This is absolutely ridiculous.

One of the most basic human rights of self expression is being tarnished here.

If we let this school board get away with this atrocity, then you can only imagine what will come next!

What will happen next? Maybe the school will say only people of one hair color or of one skin.

This must not be allowed.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 3, 2008)

Since when having long hair makes it an impediment to attend school and learn, no matter who it is, a boy or a girl they are allowed to shorten or leave their hair long, where in the world is that rule that says that boys/men are not allowed to let their hair grow? Seriously, there are other things in this world that are more important for people to waste their time on something like this. So much bullcrap...


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 3, 2008)

Although I hate seeing kids with messy hair lol I dont think he should. Schools are getting so ridiculous. ugh


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 3, 2008)

The school I went to enforced the length of hair, for boys it could be no longer than collar length. I dont remember anyone ever breaking it, though. Oh and I voted no


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 3, 2008)

I think it's completely idiotic that they're trying to ban him. Everyone is entitled to look, act, or think what they want in this world and if he's not hurting anybody, why should it matter what length his hair is?


----------



## kawaiikawaii (Aug 3, 2008)

I vote no. 

This is somewhat local for me (Houston here). That figures, I swear Texas has strange rules and laws!


----------



## amanda1210 (Aug 3, 2008)

That's crazy that they won't let him attend school there because of his hair! I've never heard of such a rule till now.


----------



## Karren (Aug 3, 2008)

Ahhh No!!! We have lots of guys with long hair in our school system... I don't see what the problem is? My son has a mohawak... It's yellow today I think! lol


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 3, 2008)

Definitely not...my high school didn't have a rule about hair length, but our hair could only be dyed natural colors.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok, I would have said no without even reading the article. It's rediculous for them to ban him.

But after reading the article, I feel even more strongly about it because they said he wears his hair long for religious reasons. I mean, come on! He's not even doing it to be rebellious!

His long hair is not hurting anyone.


----------



## Andi (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely not...my high school didn't have a rule about hair length, but our hair could only be dyed natural colors. Damn, thatÂ´s crazy too. To be honest donÂ´t see why students should be restricted in their clothing/styling AT ALL. (besides the obvious, like gang signs and offensive statements on shirts etc)


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 3, 2008)

The men of the Sikhe community do not cut their hair or shave - but they do put their hair up.

If this boy's hair is that much of an issue - couldn't he wear it in a pony tail or braid so it looks neat and tidy?

I think this is a subject that will come down to comprimise.


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Aug 3, 2008)

I think it is ridiculous. At my school there wasn`t.

But i know at the Catholic School in town if you didn`t do it by a certain date and a certain length you were suspended until you got it cut


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The school I went to enforced the length of hair, for boys it could be no longer than collar length. I dont remember anyone ever breaking it, though. Oh and I voted no The school I attended had a rule that the boys hair could not touch their collar and had to be above their ears but it was a strict Baptist private school. They also had a rule about not wearing eyeliner for the girls.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 3, 2008)

Some boy at my high school got suspended for a month because he refused to shave off his mohawk, it's so silly!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 4, 2008)

What a bunch of BS. Unless they're going around demanding all the girls in the school keep their hair short as well, the people in charge at that school need to stfu, gtfo and take their fail with them.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Aug 4, 2008)

this is ridiculous!!! i helped get our middle school rights to dye hair, and i never ever got credit, becuse i protested. so whatever.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 4, 2008)

My son goes to a private catholic school that has strict uniform and presentation rules. Its something the parents agree to abide if you want your child to go there. I have been spoken too about the length of my sons hair on a couple of occasions or otherwise a letter would be sent and further action. My boys hair was only below the earlobe in length. I have my reasons for sending my son there. I don't agree with the hair rule but I complied with their wishes and got his hair cut.


----------



## monniej (Aug 4, 2008)

another way to make us into drones. everybody exactly alike! what a bunch of rubbish!


----------



## Darla (Aug 4, 2008)

i don't think he should have to especially if you are going to be mindful of other customs and practices from other cultures as well.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 4, 2008)

People look for reasons to be prejudiced against others.


----------



## samward (Aug 4, 2008)

they banned him from school for that!!!!!!

i'd understand if it was some crazy, outrageous hair style but long hair, what a bunch of muppets his school must be led by.


----------



## Mindaink (Aug 6, 2008)

*I think it's totally stupid that they are this obsessed with the clothing/grooming of students...here's some of their insane rules from the Needville High School website. Some are rather....duh...and some are just plain ridiculous. *

It will be the policy of Needville ISD students to dress appropriately. Students will adhere to the following dress code:

MODESTY WILL BE THE DOMINANT FEATURE

â€¢ The DRESS CODE is in effect at EVERY SCHOOL SPONSORED ACTIVITY, either on NISD Property or at any other site where NISD is in attendance and/or participating.

â€¢ The DRESS CODE is in effect IMMEDIATELY upon arrival to any NISD campus and remains in effect CONTINUOUSLY until one is completely off school grounds.

Hair

â€¢Hair shall be clean, well-groomed, and out of the eyes.

â€¢ Boysâ€™ hair shall NOT extend over the ears, beyond the eyebrows, or over the top of a standard collar in the back when combed down.

â€¢One straight line for parting purposes is allowed.

â€¢ Sideburns will be neatly trimmed and shall NOT extend below the middle of the ear, and may NOT be wider than 1 inch from top to bottom.

â€¢Boys must be clean shaven daily with NO facial hair visible.

â€¢Tufts, tails, cornrows or designs are NOT permitted.

â€¢Hair must be ONE natural color.

â€¢Highlights/Lowlights must be BLONDE in color for GIRLS. Hair Chunking is NOT allowed.

â€¢Highlights/Lowlights are NOT allowed for boys.

â€¢Extreme hair-dos of any nature as determined by the principal or his designee are NOT allowed.

Shirts

â€¢ALL Shirts, and Blouses regardless of style will be completely tucked in at all times.

â€¢ ALL Shirts and Blouses must extend beyond the waistband of the jeans, pants, or skirt and be long enough to remain tucked when sitting, standing, bending, or raising the arms.

â€¢ALL Shirts, Blouses, and undershirts will be free of any writing except for approved NISD Spirit Shirts

â€¢ Embellishments such as but not limited to sequins, rhinestones, embroidery are not permitted outside the one allowable 2â€ square logo area.

â€¢ONE Logo is permitted but may NOT be larger than a 2 inch square. (see diagram)

â€¢ALL Clothing - shirts, blouses, dresses - must be long or short sleeved. Sleeveless clothing is NOT allowed.

â€¢Cap/crop sleeves are NOT allowed. ALL sleeves must have at least 1â€ of material beyond the bottom seam.

â€¢ALL collars â€“ front, side, and rear â€“ must fall within 3â€ of the neck.

â€¢Visible cleavage when sitting or standing is NOT allowed.

â€¢Shirts must be worn under all sweaters/sweatshirts and meet ALL of the above requirements.

â€¢ Long sleeved shirts are NOT considered sweaters or sweatshirts and will be worn tucked in, buttoned, and meet the above requirements.

Sweaters/Sweatshirts/Jackets/Coats

â€¢All sweaters, sweatshirts, jackets, and coats must be worn completely unzipped or unbuttoned.

â€¢Oversized sweaters/sweatshirts are NOT allowed.

â€¢Sweatshirts must be hip length and banded at the bottom.

â€¢All Jackets or coats must button or zip in the front.

â€¢Logos are permitted but may NOT be larger than a 2 inch square.

â€¢Sweatshirts, sweaters, jackets, and coats will NOT be tied around the waist.

â€¢ALL sweaters, sweatshirts, jackets, and coats will be free of any writing except for approved NISD Spirit Apparel.

â€¢ Embellishments such as but not limited to sequins, rhinestones, embroidery are not permitted outside the one allowable 2â€ square logo area.

â€¢ONE Logo is permitted but may NOT be larger than a 2 inch square. (see diagram)

Dresses/Skirts

â€¢Knee length (3 inches from the knee in the kneeling position)

â€¢Slits in dresses or skirts must not extend above 7 inches from the top of the knee in a kneeling position.

â€¢ALL dresses and skirts will be free of any writing except for approved NISD Spirit Apparel

â€¢ Embellishments such as but not limited to sequins, rhinestones, embroidery are not permitted outside the one allowable 2â€ square logo area.

â€¢ONE Logo is permitted but may NOT be larger than a 2 inch square. (see diagram)

â€¢ALL shirts, blouses, dresses - must be long or short sleeved. Sleeveless clothing is NOT allowed.

â€¢Cap/crop sleeves are NOT allowed. ALL sleeves must have at least 1â€ of material beyond the bottom seam.

â€¢ALL collars â€“ front, side, and rear â€“ must fall within 3â€ of the neck.

â€¢Visible cleavage when sitting or standing is NOT allowed.

â€¢Boys are NOT allowed to wear dresses/skirts.

Pants

â€¢Pants must be worn at the waist, as defined at the top of the hip bones.

â€¢ Boysâ€™ slacks or jeans must have belt loops and be belted at the waist. The belt must be visible. Excessively long belts must be strung through belt loops.

â€¢Girlsâ€™ pants with belt loops must be belted at the waist.

â€¢Oversized pants are NOT allowed. Sagging or baggy pants are NOT allowed.

â€¢Sweat pants, parachute pants, and wind pants are NOT allowed.

â€¢Frayed pants or pants with holes are NOT allowed.

â€¢Girls may wear Capri pants that extend beyond the bottom of the knee in a sitting position.

â€¢Boys are NOT allowed to wear Capri pants, Knickers, or the like.

â€¢No shorts maybe worn except during PE or Athletics.

â€¢ALL pants will be free of any writing except for approved NISD Spirit Apparel

â€¢ Embellishments such as but not limited to sequins, rhinestones, embroidery are not permitted outside the one allowable 2â€ square logo area.

â€¢ONE Logo is permitted but may NOT be larger than a 2 inch square. (see diagram)

â€¢Other than the manufactureâ€™s designs on one or both back pockets other embellishments are not permitted.

â€¢Pants with more than one zipper, loops, or hoops are not permitted.

Shoes

â€¢Shoes must be worn at all times.

â€¢House slippers, thongs, or shower shoes are NOT allowed.

â€¢Boys are NOT allowed to wear sandals, unless socks are worn.

Miscellaneous

â€¢ The wearing of any type of pierced jewelry anywhere on the body is NOT allowed except for girls wearing earrings in their ears.

â€¢Writing or pictures are not allowed on the body at anytime.

â€¢Makeup is not allowed for students in grades 5 and 6.

â€¢Boys may not wear makeup, wear nail polish, or color their finger nails.

â€¢All Tattoos, regardless of the location, must be completely covered at all times.

â€¢Caps, hats, bandanas, skull caps, dew rags, and sunshades, etc. are NOT allowed at any time on campus.

â€¢Proper undergarments are to be worn.

â€¢Oral jewelry is NOT allowed (such as Grillz).

â€¢ Medical Modifications to the student general code of conduct may be granted on a case by case basis. The modifications will be subjected to considerations such as, but not limited to:

â€¢ Medical statements from a physician indicating a medical condition will be worsened by adhering to the student general code of conduct.

â€¢The modifications are not for mere comfort or ease, but truly medical in nature.

Back Packs

â€¢ Embellishments such as but not limited to sequins, rhinestones, embroidery are not permitted outside the one allowable 2â€ square logo area.

â€¢ONE Manufacturerâ€™s Logo is permitted.

â€¢ Backpacks that have writing, names, designs, or drawings other than the manufacturerâ€™s logo, manufacturerâ€™s design, manufacturerâ€™s name, or ownerâ€™s name will not be allowed at school.

Enforcement

â€¢ If a studentâ€™s apparel is considered inappropriate by the principal or his designee, the inappropriate item will be confiscated, the student will be placed in a school issued corrective clothing garment to be worn for an amount of time deemed necessary by the principal or his designee, and the student will immediately be issued a dress code citation and must attend after school detention the following day. IF a student receives more than four (4) after school detention citations in a one week period, each additional citation that week will constitute persistent misbehavior and be handled as a Level II Disciplinary Offense.

CONFISCATED ITEMS WILL BE HELD FOR 30 DAYS ON THE FIRST OFFENSE, BUT EACH SUBSEQUENT ITEM CONFISCATED WILL NOT BE RETURNED TO PARENTS UNTIL THE FIRST BUSINESS DAY FOLLOWING THE FINAL DAY OF SCHOOL. ITEMS WILL BE DISCARDED AFTER THE TENTH BUSINESS DAY FOLLOWING THE FINAL DAY OF SCHOOL.

Any attire deemed distractive, lewd, offensive, or otherwise inappropriate by school administrators will not be allowed. The school reserves the right to establish rules during the school year regarding new fashions in dress.


----------



## michli (Aug 6, 2008)

What..He's just a kid.. and if he likes it long, he can have it long.


----------



## samward (Aug 6, 2008)

obviously they don't like the kids at that school to have their own identities, and like clones instead. glad my kids don't go to school in the states.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 6, 2008)

don't they have better things to do ?



it's just hair !!


----------



## monniej (Aug 8, 2008)

sounds a bit "big brotherish" imo. kind of scary that they want to control people to that extent. is this a private school? if i was a parent with a child in that system i'd be very worried.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 11, 2008)

no way!!!! the school board is so ridiculous!!!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 11, 2008)

are they people at this school really retarded? like really?


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 11, 2008)

honestly how ludicrous. I never saw the point of this kind of thing. I guess if you want your child to go there, and you are aware of their rules prior to signing them up then it's foolish to complain, but as a general rule... who cares? Unless they're wearing a tshirt with an offensive slogan, or their clothing or hair or whatever is in some way affecting their ability to learn, or the learning ability of their peers, then I don't see any problem with students wearing whatever they like.

Mindaink, that is the most outrageous list I've read in a while. How foolish and control-freakish is that? seriously... I've never seen the point of this kind of thing!


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 11, 2008)

Alot of the private school here have a No Hair Below The Ears Rule for boys.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think it's ridiculous. Some of these schools have ridiculous regulations.

I have gone to both public and private schools during my schooling and I remember havingt similar rules at the private school I went to.

Boys had to have short back and sides, and if their hair was deemed "too long" a letter would be sent home and you could get a suspension if it wasn't delt with.

Girls had to have hair tied back, either in a ponytail or a bun.

No one was allowed "unnatural" coloured hair.

Minimal make up. Ony allowed to wear it if you were a senior in the highschool section of the school.

No nail polish allowed.

Minimal jewellery... plain studs or sleepers, they even went as far as telling you, HOW many peircings you could have. You were only allowed one set of earrings. They even had measurements of the biggest hoop dimension of your sleepers!

No facial jewellery allowed.

If you had any tattoos, they were not to be visible. So if you had one on your arm/leg it had to be covered at all times.

etc etc

A lot of private schools have these standards. I felt rather free when I switched schools from a private to a public!


----------



## BeachBarbie (Aug 11, 2008)

I went to private Catholic school and our dress code was way more harsh than Mindaink's. absolutely no makeup, no nail polish, we wore uniforms and skirts/gym shorts had to be to the knees, and we had a sock rule. knee socks with skirts, and on gym days, white socks with no markings of any kind with a 2" cuff above the ankle. I got in trouble a lot for trying to get away with sheer pink nail polish or for wearing small hoops earrings.


----------



## rejectstar (Aug 11, 2008)

I voted no, absolutely not... the kid is 5 years old, wtf?! This isn't even a private school, just a regular old public school, from what I gather from the article. I've NEVER gone to a school that had a problem with boys and long hair! I think it's pretty sexist, honestly.

I agree with one of the comments below the article... "Native Americans should be allowed to keep their traditions, lord knows we've left them little else. Hope he wins his lawsuit."


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 15, 2008)

Are they banning the girls from school because of their long hair? No. So why should he have to cut his? It's his hair, it isn't doing anyone else any harm.

Silly political correctness making a mountain out of a mole-hill as usual.

When I was in high school and I first dyed my hair red they told me I had to re-dye it a more 'suitable' colour. I told them that since it wasn't affecting the learning of me or any other students I was no way going to dye my hair back and was given a detention but once they realised I wasn't going to back down they just left it. I'm far too stubborn





But then a boy from my class came in with his hair dyed blue and nothing was said! Grr.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 15, 2008)

What a bunch of bull!!! In the end its really the parents choice on how long his hair is. I don't see girls getting kicked out because of having hair like this.


----------



## Snoo (Aug 16, 2008)

This would fall under religious discrimination... You know how kids can sit some classes out, if they are against their religion... like dancing for example. I find it revolting that he can't attend kindergarten!


----------



## sapphirepeach (Aug 16, 2008)

That's so stupid! For me, I used to wear all types of colors and whatnot in my hair and from what I know, no one had a problem. That'd be like me going bald, it's not their hair, it's mine.


----------



## TxKimberly (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, being a cross dresser I obviously vote no, he shouldn't be banned. Clearly, this situation really doesn't have anything to do with expression of gender and I "get" that too but . . .

I think I could support something along the lines of "Hair must be clean and combed/brushed". This addresses hygiene and good health, something that schools and governments have good cause to concern themselves with. To tell people how they must cut their hair though is taking far too much liberty with someone's rights. It is the decision of a child and their parents how their hair should be styled and it's none of the schools business.

When you read the article, there are comments from readers at the end. One is from a teacher ranting that parents should follow the RULES (She capitalized this over and over), implying that this teaches the children to follow the RULES, etc, etc.

It is sad that anyone responsible for teaching children lives with their mind in such a small box.

There were once rules in the US that black children and white children should not play together.

There were rules that you must be the same race to wed.

In Nazi Germany there were "Rules" that allowed them to incarcerate and slaughter anyone that did not meet their ideals.

Clearly some rules should be questioned.

Clearly some rules should be changed.

Clearly some rules should be removed.


----------



## lilfireball (Aug 16, 2008)

That's so ridiculous! How can someone say you can't go to school because of the length of your hair? So sad....


----------



## Asha* (Aug 17, 2008)

So what if he has long hair, it shouldn't make no difference. Maybe they envy him his long hair


----------

